# Day BEFORE H4H - either Broadstone or Hayling you choose



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 26, 2016)

I can host 3 people at either Broadstone or Hayling on the Sunday before H4H. I would suggest Hayling as it is closer for those going to the curry in the evening but happy at either.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I can host 3 people at either Broadstone or Hayling on the Sunday before H4H. I would suggest Hayling as it is closer for those going to the curry in the evening but happy at either.
		
Click to expand...

Might have had a blast of this Gordon, but already promised my main squeeze, Richart (he has better hair).


----------



## sam85 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'd be interested but happy to step aside if people from further afield want to play


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 29, 2016)

No problem Sam, which course do you prefer?


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Might have had a blast of this Gordon, but already promised my main squeeze, Richart (he has better hair).

Click to expand...

and very proud of it, he is!


----------



## sam85 (Sep 29, 2016)

drive4show said:



			No problem Sam, which course do you prefer?
		
Click to expand...

I've never played either course so happy to go with your choice. Hayling is closer but broadstone looks like it's worth the drive anyway.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 29, 2016)

OK we'll sit tight and see if anyone else fancies joining us then we can decide where. I'm thinking about going to the curry night so Hayling might be easier  :thup:


----------



## Twire (Sep 30, 2016)

I could be up for this D4S but I have 3 separate family visits and a game on Saturday so I'll need to look at the logistics. What time are you looking to tee off?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2016)

Neil I think we need to get off by about 2pm at the latest to finish in daylight but earlier if people want to go to the H4H curry in the evening. Do you have any preference which course?


----------



## Twire (Sep 30, 2016)

I would prefer Hayling as I'll be hoping to visit daughter in Farnham before the game. 2pm would be good for me. I'm not going to the curry evening but if others are no problem, but an earlier start will probably rule me out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2016)

Update on this.....Can we make it Broadstone please as there is some maintenence planned for Hayling the week before so course won't be in best condition.

At the moment it is myself, Twire, Sam85 and Matty. We can play pretty much anytime after 10:30 so if people need to get off early or late let me know and I'll book a tee time accordingly. Guest rate for Broadstone is Â£38ish.

Can you please confirm if you still want to play, if not I'll open it up again.......cheers.


----------



## sam85 (Oct 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Update on this.....Can we make it Broadstone please as there is some maintenence planned for Hayling the week before so course won't be in best condition.

At the moment it is myself, Twire, Sam85 and Matty. We can play pretty much anytime after 10:30 so if people need to get off early or late let me know and I'll book a tee time accordingly. Guest rate for Broadstone is Â£38ish.

Can you please confirm if you still want to play, if not I'll open it up again.......cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, sorry Gordon, I completely forgot I'm at twickenham for the American football this day. Hopefully can make it down some other time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2016)

Matty has also dropped out so if Twire can't make it either I'll knock this on the head.


----------



## Twire (Oct 10, 2016)

Broadstone is a tad to far from Farnham Gordon as I'm already tight for time. I don't mind playing Hayling with maintenance going on, but I'll leave that up to you.  I'm bidding on the Broadstone 2 ball, so if I'm lucky enough to win I'll come up with the misses. Cheers.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2016)

Neil, let's leave this for now. Irrespective of whether you win the Broadstone 2 ball or not, you are welcome at Broadstone anytime you are in the area so just drop me a PM if you want a game there  :thup:


----------



## Twire (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok, no worries, it was all getting a bit tight for me. I'll see if I can get a game a bit more local later on Sunday afternoon.


----------

